# Going to be looking for fishing partners come spring



## tomfish1

Hi all,
First post to this site, hope I get it right. Anyway, I fish out of Sargent Texas, drive a 22ft Mako (great boat). My wife is my normal fishing partner, but she is having problems with her knee's that may have her down for a bit. Will be looking for some fellow fishermen (ladies) interested in sharing some great fishing and costs. I am not a charter captain, but I do seem to find my share of fish. With the cost of bait, fuel and ice, just looking for some people that want to share the cost and have a good time & catch fish (most of the time).

Cheers and tight lines,
Tom


----------



## MRGLOCK

Hey tomfish1 check your pm messages.


----------



## Sow Trout

A friend called you after I told him about your post. You told him you were only looking for female fishing partners. You should be more specific in your post.


----------



## sotexhookset

Sow Trout said:


> A friend called you after I told him about your post. You told him you were only looking for female fishing partners. You should be more specific in your post.


??***??? LOL! Tomfish1, you may want to post up on Craigslist to find some "fishing partners".


----------



## Sounding_7th

WOW seems like he's looking for the red snapper that doesn't come out of the water too


----------



## poco jim

Sounding_7th said:


> WOW seems like he's looking for the red snapper that doesn't come out of the water too


and he stated he has a Wife!


----------



## BATWING

WAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Well thats one way to get fresh fish..


----------



## AggieCowboy98

Sow Trout said:


> A friend called you after I told him about your post. You told him you were only looking for female fishing partners. You should be more specific in your post.


Ha! Maybe he should have been more specific about what he was fishing for...


----------



## I Fall In

Maybe everyone is assuming He Is a Hehwell:


----------



## Sounding_7th

I Fall In said:


> Maybe everyone is assuming He Is a Hehwell:


Well unless gay marriage is now legal in the state of TX and _her_ name is _Tom_...I think it's safe to assume he is a he.


----------



## rstyfshooks

and he wants her to pay 1/2


----------

